# Looking for Club near Cumming, GA



## Jdg112 (Aug 23, 2012)

Within a 1.5 hour drive. I'm 20 years old have been hunting and fishing since i could walk, and since ive moved away from home i would like to continue in a sport that i hold close to my heart, but with a little less driving. I'm aware and respectful of other hunters and hunting ethics not interested in killing small bucks ive got a pretty nice 9 on the wall and I dont have an interest in putting down anything smaller than him. Mostly a deer hunter am interested in maybe goin after some turkeys/predators/small game. Am looking for a small to medium sized club 200-600 acres with 4-8 members and membership fees of about $400-$600. I also would like a club that doesnt mind if i bring a guest 2-3 times, most likely friends who have never been and would sit with me and maybe become a new member for the next year, who knows! If i sound like the guy for your club shoot me a pm with details of what you got! Also, i dont drink or use any drugs so that should be a ++! Hope to hear from ya!


----------



## Jdg112 (Aug 27, 2012)

i've only got one pm, im still looking!


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2012)

We have openings in Marion County. PM your name and # for more info. Thanks Madison.


----------

